# Top 3 places you want to shoot?



## Pukka312 (Mar 19, 2013)

If money was no issue, but you were limited to only 3 places you could go to shoot (subject matter up to you)...where would you go?

Mine are pretty cliche, but I figure they are desirable for a reason
1. Rome
2. Amsterdam
3. Barcelona


----------



## gsgary (Mar 19, 2013)

Been to them all, there are hundreds of better places


----------



## Pukka312 (Mar 19, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Been to them all, there are hundreds of better places



Was actually wondering if I should make an addendum and ask the world travelers to put their top 3 favorites they've already been to if they don't have any further bucket list spots ;-)


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2013)

1. Playboy Mansion
2. Rally Finland
3. Tie between Monaco/Spa Grand Prix


----------



## gsgary (Mar 19, 2013)

Been by motorbike, Noway,Russia,Lithuania most beautiful women i have ever seen


----------



## Pukka312 (Mar 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> 1. Playboy Mansion
> 2. Rally Finland
> 3. Tie between Monaco/Spa Grand Prix



Ah, so many men are going to agree with your number 1


----------



## gsgary (Mar 19, 2013)

Pukka312 said:


> Ah, so many men are going to agree with your number 1



I would pass on F1, Motogp at Philip Island


----------



## techniker (Mar 19, 2013)

My travels destinations and shootings locations are the same:

1)Germany
2)Eastern Europe
3)I would like to travel cross country again and do a photo study of people and small towns


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Pukka312 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, so many men are going to agree with your number 1
> ...



If I could have a #4 I'd pick the ISLE of Man TT.


----------



## techniker (Mar 19, 2013)

Pukka312 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Playboy Mansion
> ...



I never understood why so many guys like playboy bunnies and SI swimsuit models. Fake boobs, no ass, too much makeup, too much post processing, fake people.


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2013)

techniker said:


> Pukka312 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I never said I wanted to shoot the bunnys.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 19, 2013)

techniker said:


> Pukka312 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Pretty much sums up the mystery well. Granted, I'm not the best to ask about ladies!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> If I could have a #4 I'd pick the ISLE of Man TT.



done it a few times,saw Joey win first TT


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > If I could have a #4 I'd pick the ISLE of Man TT.
> ...



Honestly I think the side car racing is the worlds craziest racing.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> Honestly I think the side car racing is the worlds craziest racing.



My friend is one of the top 600cc sidecar drivers Gary Fairhurst


----------



## texkam (Mar 19, 2013)

1. Space


----------



## sm4him (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think I can narrow it to three.

1. Ireland--determined to get there before I turn 60 (still have a few years, but they go FAST). I'm third-generation Irish American, and some of my family who have been to Ireland have actually gotten to meet some of our relatives there--I'd like to get there while we still know where some of those relatives are. And it's a gorgeous place for photography!
2. Belize and/or Costa Rica
3. Panama
4. The Azores--both #3 and 4 stem from a desire to see the places in my grandfather's photos and take my own pictures from places he lived and worked. He worked on some government contract jobs in the very late 30s, throughout the 40s and very early 50s, and lived in Panama for much of that time. He also lived in the Azores for, I think, two or three years.

Alaska would also make my list, if I didn't hate the cold so much. That's where my father was stationed through much of WWII, and again, I'd just love to go and see, and photograph, the places he saw.  Plus, I definitely want to see the Northern Lights sometime in my life, so I guess at some point I'm gonna HAVE to go where it's cold, anyway!


----------



## techniker (Mar 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> I never said I wanted to shoot the bunnys.



Point taken, though my comment wasn't directed at your post.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2013)

Charlize Theron's house. Scarlett Johansson's house. Mila Kunis's house.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 19, 2013)

Africa 
New Zealand 
Eastern Europe


----------



## Pukka312 (Mar 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Charlize Theron's house. Scarlett Johansson's house. Mila Kunis's house.



Im quite certain my husband would give you wild applause for your choices


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Charlize Theron's house. Scarlett Johansson's house. Mila Kunis's house.



I like the way you think!

mine are:
 1) Alaska-I'm actually going there in a month and a half
              2) 24 hours of Le Mans
              3) A combination of an African safari and a trip to the Seychelles


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Charlize Theron's house. Scarlett Johansson's house. Mila Kunis's house.



Didn't you know they all live together and just shower and have pillow fights all day?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Charlize Theron's house. Scarlett Johansson's house. Mila Kunis's house.
> ...



Oh good, that frees up two spots then.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 19, 2013)

1. Moscow - Red Square
2. Indianapolis 500
3. Dutch Harbor, Alaska - for Bald Eagles


----------



## techniker (Mar 19, 2013)

two to the chest, one to the head?


----------



## shelby16 (Mar 19, 2013)

I really would like to go any where in Europe, but maybe...

1. Ireland
2. France
3. Brazil


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 19, 2013)

My favourite places I have shot:

1.  Western China (Xinjiang and Tibet)
2.  Nepal
3.  Vancouver Island (British Columbia, Canada)?  India, Vietnam, Guatemala are all almost tied for this spot.


Places where I'd like to go shoot:

1.  Kashmir (trekking in the part that is in Pakistan)
2.  Myanmar (Burma)
3.  India, been already but I need to go back!


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 19, 2013)

^^^^ and money need not be an issue because all of those places can be seen for cheap


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 19, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Alaska would also make my list, if I didn't hate the cold so much. That's where my father was stationed through much of WWII, and again, I'd just love to go and see, and photograph, the places he saw.  Plus, I definitely want to see the Northern Lights sometime in my life, so I guess at some point I'm gonna HAVE to go where it's cold, anyway!



I'm sure it's not too cold in the summertime?  Northern Canada is surprisingly warm in July.  Night is short so the temperature doesn't have time to get too low.  Not dark enough for northern lights though, and the bus would be another issue!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I think the side car racing is the worlds craziest racing.
> ...



NICE!


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 19, 2013)

Germany, Italy, Ireland


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 19, 2013)

Places I've been and loved to shoot:
1) Myanmar, certainly tops
2) Thailand or Vietnam (tied)
3) Japan

Places I want to go, but probably won't get to

1) India
2) China
3) go back to Ethiopia
1) India
2) China


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 19, 2013)

ohhhh, I need to add the Yukon Territory in northern Canada to my list of places I want to go as well....


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 19, 2013)

Prague, Lake Como, Switzerland.


----------



## invisible (Mar 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Charlize Theron's house. Scarlett Johansson's house. Mila Kunis's house.


I was about to say "Bar Refaeli's bedroom". 

My dream places to shoot:
Iceland
Scotland
Australia


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2013)

gsgary said:


> My friend is one of the top 600cc sidecar drivers Gary Fairhurst



Do you get to visit him in his padded cell? Those guys are bar none the craziest form of Motorsport.


----------



## mishele (Mar 19, 2013)

Ireland
Hike to Machu Picchu
Galapagos Islands
[h=1][/h]


----------



## 49medic (Mar 19, 2013)

If I may chime in....

1. India (Sadly, haven't gotten there yet)
2. Rapa Nui (Easter Island)
3. Anywhere in Patagonia.

  I hate heat and insects, but India is hard to pass up and Rapa Nui and Patagonia have some epic mountain biking potential. Although, this is why I'm cameraless at the moment....


----------



## Pukka312 (Mar 19, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> Prague, Lake Como, Switzerland.



Ooh, I think Prague should make my list too


----------



## JClishe (Mar 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Charlize Theron's house. Scarlett Johansson's house. Mila Kunis's house.
> ...



I like how you think.


----------



## JClishe (Mar 20, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> 2. Indianapolis 500



I've been there for Carb day, it's pretty cool.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 20, 2013)

shelby16 said:


> I really would like to go any where in Europe, but maybe...
> 
> 1. Ireland
> 2. France
> 3. Brazil



Northern Ireland is much nicer than Southern and the people are much friendlier


----------



## gsgary (Mar 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > My friend is one of the top 600cc sidecar drivers Gary Fairhurst
> ...



I work with him, he is a bricklayer, must be a thing about bricklayers fastest lap of mountain coarse in by a bricklayer John McGuiness


----------



## gsgary (Mar 20, 2013)

invisible said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Charlize Theron's house. Scarlett Johansson's house. Mila Kunis's house.
> ...




Scotland is fantastic on the motorbike, but not as good as Norway

Norway






That is solid snow on left


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 20, 2013)

#1 Brazil during Carnival
#2 Guatemala
#3 Yellowstone all seasons


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 20, 2013)

Guatemala is especially photogenic during Semana Santa (Easter)


----------



## mishele (Mar 20, 2013)

Ummmm, I'm thinking maybe you shouldn't ride your bike in weather like that...


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Ummmm, I'm thinking maybe you shouldn't ride your bike in weather like that...



Those BMW riders will ride in damn near any weather condition.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 20, 2013)

GSs are made for weather like that though.


Edit:  Great minds think alike...ish.


----------



## mishele (Mar 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm, I'm thinking maybe you shouldn't ride your bike in weather like that...
> ...


Then they be cray, cray. Boys and their toys.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 20, 2013)

Getting back toward topic, I've really tried to come up with three places to no avail.  I can't even narrow it down to three continents.


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 20, 2013)

slight possibilities:
1)Africa
2)Australia/New Zealand
3)Antarctica

Impossibilities:
1)Lunar Surface
2)Surface of Mars
3)Deep Space


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, waaaaaait a second. Was the question about the top three places we wanted to shoot PHOTOS at?? I think I mis-understood the question...


----------



## kylesfreelance (Mar 22, 2013)

1. Chernobyl.

2. NYC.

3. Three Mile Island.


----------



## saporiti (Mar 24, 2013)

Since I'm from Portugal, some of my picks may seem not that cool to you guys:

1. Kruger Park in South Africa (I've been there for 2 days, although just carrying a ****ty compact camera, damn!)
2. Chernobyl
3. India


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 24, 2013)

Money is no issue?

1 - The Moon
2 - Antarctica
3 - South America (tour of the entire continent - I can see that taking a solid year)


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 24, 2013)

Emily's room.  Finally shoot the boudoir session she always want.


----------



## LOLYEE (Mar 25, 2013)

Sky diving


----------



## Amosee (Mar 25, 2013)

Different photographer have different taste to shot pictures. So far my interest of photography is concern, I want to shot on these three places.
Paris --especially streets--
Germany
PalmerstonIsland


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Mar 26, 2013)

If there are 3 places I want to visit and photograph in this life time they are;

Northern India, Jiapur, Taj Mahal etc

Arctic circle, to photograph the northern lights

Arrowtown New Zealand in Autumn. Google it! It's beautiful.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> Then they be cray, cray. Boys and their toys.



You bet, crazy


----------



## peter27 (Mar 26, 2013)

1. New York - especially Manhattan

2. Buenos Aires

3. Stockholm


----------



## aavivi (Mar 26, 2013)

Surprised no one put the Galapagos...


For me, I'd love to do the Wave rock formation, the Muench Norway/Greenland workshop and Italy.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 26, 2013)

Trollstigen

Redwood forest

and some large city, new york/SF i think. 

The last two shall be done this summer!


----------



## ghache (Mar 26, 2013)

1. Africa. a safari trip to take pictures would be crazy. one day maybe?
2. A 150+ feet white yacht with all the crazy luxury it can have and some swimsuit babes
3. Some old  European castle with the best high fashion models this world can provide.

okthxbye.


----------



## mishele (Mar 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> Ireland
> Hike to Machu Picchu
> Galapagos Islands





aavivi said:


> Surprised no one put the Galapagos...


I did, I did!!


----------



## skieur (Mar 26, 2013)

Tikal, Guatemala
Tiahuanaco, Brazil
Victoria Falls


----------



## CherylL (Mar 26, 2013)

India
Nepal
Vietnam or Thailand


----------



## JOSHardson (Mar 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> 2. Belize and/or Costa Rica



I went to Costa Rica on a humanitarian trip when I was a teenager. Most amazing place I have ever seen, and I've wanted to go back ever since. I wasn't yet into photography so I don't have many pictures, and now even the memories are starting to fade. Now I'm sad. Thanks a lot...


----------



## Pukka312 (Mar 27, 2013)

skieur said:


> Tikal, Guatemala
> Tiahuanaco, Brazil
> Victoria Falls



Speaking of Victoria falls...ever YouTube "devil's pool"???


----------



## skieur (Mar 27, 2013)

Pukka312 said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Tikal, Guatemala
> ...



Yes, devil's pool looks like a great place to shoot.


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 28, 2013)

aavivi said:


> For me, I'd love to do the Wave rock formation



I was there at the ranger station in February and there was a pretty good chance I would draw a spot, but it sounded like my car wouldn't make it in there so I bailed.  I kinda regret not trying anyways.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 29, 2013)

bc_steve said:


> ^^^^ and money need not be an issue because all of those places can be seen for cheap




But _getting _there can be a bit spendy...


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 29, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ and money need not be an issue because all of those places can be seen for cheap
> ...



Yes, India isn't a cheap destination to fly to.  Nepal is ridiculous.  I think you could get there cheaper if you flew to China first and then bought a ticket to Delhi or Kathmandu from there.  Flights are a lot cheaper in Asia.  I flew into Chengdu, China and traveled by land to Tibet, Nepal and then down to India.  After traveling in India for a bit I caught a flight to Indonesia to get my return flight home from Jakarta.

Vancouver > Chengdu, China and a return of Jakarta, Indonesia > Vancouver cost $1080 all in.  Not too bad...


----------



## Greiver (Apr 8, 2013)

Not sure about my 2 runner-ups but my #1 is definitely and always will be Italy.


----------



## AinselyKalls (Apr 29, 2013)

I love to shoot Germany, Switzerland and Italy.


----------

